# Safe storage of cooked Rice



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi,

This question has come up a few times so i thought I would post this articel I found on the net.

Cut & paste

Whats the problem?

Very few people realise that cooked rice can be responsible for their foodborne illness. Rice forms the basis of many ethnic foods and foods containing rice are frequently implicated in food poisoning episodes. It is common for food producers to prepare large quantities of rice a day ahead of use and leave it to cool slowly at room temperature, before heating and serving the next day. Such practices lend themselves to time/temperature abuse due to a slow rate of cooling. Temperature abuse allows pathogenic bacteria to grow, some of which produce toxins.

*What can go wrong?*

Uncooked rice frequently contains bacteria called Bacillus cereus. These bacteria can form protective spores that survive the cooking process. If cooled slowly, these spores can germinate, grow and produce an emetic (vomit inducing) toxin. Reheating rice before serving will not inactivate the emetic toxin or kill all the bacterial cells, so the rice may not be safe.

If you consume cooked rice that is contaminated with Bacillus cereus toxin you are likely to experience symptoms of nausea and vomiting within 1 to 6 hours, occasionally followed by diarrhoea within 10-12 hours. The illness is short lived with recovery within 12-24 hours.

*How can I tell if product is contaminated?*

There is no way of telling that cooked rice is contaminated. Cooked rice that contains toxin produced by Bacillus cereus will not look, taste or smell off or any different to normal rice.

*What can I do to protect the customer?*

To ensure that cooked rice is safe for eating, appropriate controls are needed to reduce the risk of illness.

• If rice is to be cooked in advance, do not cook too much at one time as large amounts take too long to cool.

• Either, keep cooked rice hot (>60ºC) or *cool rice as quickly as possible*. Rice will cool more quickly if removed from the hot container and divided into clean shallow containers (<10cm deep) that are kept separate, not stacked. Alternatively, *cool in a colander under cold running water.*

• Cover cooked rice and store in a refrigerator (<4ºC)

• Use a stock rotation system to ensure that the oldest rice is used first ("first in, first out" rule).

There you have it! cool it down as soon as its cooked, then stick it in a tub and refrigerate.

hth

SD


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

i have been pre cooking brown rice at weekends for the following weeks meals for years & never had any problems. It must be because I drain the rice & run it under cold water immediately till it is totally cold. I then seperate the portions into freezer bags & freeze straight away.

All I have to do each evening is defrost a bag for each of the following days meals & cook the turkey/chicken & veg fresh. It saves a lot of time this way as brown rice can take a long time to cook so can be a bit of a chore every night.


----------

